# Converge drummer ben koller



## Crucified (Sep 24, 2008)

I have looked around and can't find out which drums he uses. what a pain. He is such a sick drummer but no references to his gear besides evans heads. anyone else know?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he plays SJC custom drums.

edit: yep, he does. 9x13, 12x14, 16x16, 16x18, 18x22 in a 60's black oyster wrap. not sure what snare though.


----------



## Crucified (Oct 1, 2008)

where did you find this info?
i looked hard!


----------



## petereanima (Oct 2, 2008)

the converge guy is a badass drummer!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 2, 2008)

Crucified said:


> where did you find this info?
> i looked hard!


 . SJC ):. Custom Drums

you have to sift through a lot of kits to find his, but it's there.


----------



## TaronKeim (Jan 4, 2009)

Love Ben Koller's drumming, his stick work on Jane Doe is incredible.

Also here is a little extra from the Converge site FAQs:

Ben (Drums):
SJC Custom Drums
Axis Bass Drum Pedals
Meinl & Zidjian Cymbals

Picture from the SJC site:







_TJK*


----------



## simenkm (Nov 16, 2009)

Crucified said:


> I have looked around and can't find out which drums he uses. what a pain. He is such a sick drummer but no references to his gear besides evans heads. anyone else know?


 
Hi! I dont know if you have seen this. Is an interview with Converges drummer Ben Koller! Enjoy.

Sick Drummer Magazine | Ben Koller


----------

